# Space world phone: is free call mobile?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi tech guys, 

I heard about this new launched mobile phone, called world phone 5G,
this mobile can call all local networks free, as well login to internet wifi notworks, 
I am not really sure about this new innovated one,

if anyone used it, or any experience with this, kind share your opinions and idea about,
Kind regards.


----------

